# Recently made it through OSUT



## Hendo (May 14, 2016)

Graduated infantry OSUT recently, I know a lot of the members here have gone through it a long time ago or has connections there. If you need any info on how it is currently or anything i'd be happy to help. 

Anyone have any storys there


----------



## Florida173 (May 14, 2016)

The stories start when you get to your unit. Try not to tell OSUT stories there.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 14, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> The stories start when you get to your unit. Try not to tell OSUT stories there.



No kidding, I can't tell you the amount of same old same old, I've heard from Privates fresh out of Sand Hill. Uh yeah dude, we were all there once too, that's how we got here. Now go to the motor pool and grab an exhaust sample for the maintenance chief...

@Hendo, congrats on completing OSUT. Start studying the FM/TM's, master skill level one, the learning process has just begun.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 14, 2016)

Good work, newbie.  Welcome to the Infantry.  

I second DB2/2's advice.  Take this time to develop into the best basic Infantryman you can be; all else in your branch flows from this.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 18, 2016)

With the vetting application of the OP still pending, I'm going to lock this thread until the OP is vetted. Once vetted, we can open this back up.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 18, 2016)

You tell selection stories till youre deployed. 

You tell deployment stories until you've had 4 or 5. 

You then tell selection stories again till you retire.


----------

